# 12 vs 18



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

i was thinking wether to get 2 12" pioneer supreme3000W Dual 4-Ohm at 150 a piece or a little cheaper 2 15" Lanzar 1200W Dual 4-Ohm at 109 a piece.

this is the amp i already have


i'm gonna bandpass them regardless. which would be the better buy?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

What type of music you listen to?

If you have slow bassy music, then go for the 15"s
If you like good all round performance, go for the 12"s

Reason for this is that the 15"s cant 'thump' as quick as the 12"s so they are slower at producing the deep bass notes, not good if you have a track with fast bass.


----------



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

i listen to hip hop and r&b. i was thinking that even though the 15s have lower watts than 12s, they are bigger so they'll hit harder. but then again like you said, the 15s are slower than the twelves. i want something that will sound good but also rattle the whole parking lot. not to many people got really loud systems around here but the few that do KNOCK HARD. i want to be up there with the big boys. my 2 10" Memphis competitions aint doing that much and with an noticeable car like mine (white Eclipse with professional complete body kit) you expect more when you hear it. any other system suggestions other than the two i was comparing? i'm on a 400 dollar budget on just the subwoofers. i have everything else.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

If you want something to rattle the parking lot :wink: id suggest you scrap the Watt power as manufacturers make anything up for this. What you need to look for is the RMS power. This is the true power of the sub/amp.

Id go for the 12"s, I like mine, plenty of punch and keeps up well with the fast RnB, dance stuff I listen to.


----------



## Log2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yea I'd go for the 12's the Frequency response is better (Meaning you'll hear more bass) and well they both max out at 89 Decibels, even though I hope you wont use them at that, lol you may hurt your ears after a bit, but the 12's will sound better


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

It is all in the Amp:

Built-in Crossovers - Often used to keep high-frequencies from reaching a subwoofer. A low-pass crossover allows only low frequencies to be amplified. A high-pass crossover allows only high frequencies to be amplified. It keeps low bass away from small speakers, so they can play more efficiently.

Bridged Power - Bridging a car amplifier, combines the power output of two channels into one channel. Bridging allows the car amplifier to drive one speaker with more power than the amp could produce for two speakers. Because of this high power output, bridging is the best way to drive a single subwoofer. Bridging a car amplifier, combines the power output of two channels into one channel. 

Bridging allows the car amplifier to drive one speaker with more power than the amp could produce for two speakers. Because of this high power output, bridging is the best way to drive a single subwoofer. If the amp is bridgeable, the owner's manual will have directions that tell you how.

Also, keep in mind that most car amplifiers need to see a 4-ohm load when bridged to mono operation. If you want to bridge your amp, you should use one 4-ohm speaker or, if you prefer multiple woofers, wire two 8-ohm speakers in parallel. (Consult your manual before operating your car amp in bridged mode.) 

Discrete Output Devices - There are 2-3 basic types of output devices found on car audio amplifiers 1). integrated circuits, 2) bipolar transistors, or MOSFETs. An integrated circuit (or IC) is found only on relatively low-wattage (20 watts RMS per channel or less) amplifiers called "bridged transformerless" amps. An IC can not pass enough current to work on a more powerful amp and is not considered a discrete output device. Bipolar transistors and MOSFETs are found on the output stages of high powered amplifiers. They are fast enough and can handle enough current to send wattage greater than 20 watts per channel to your speakers. Both of these types of transistors are considered discrete output devices. Usually there are two per channel, but some amps feature as many as four per channel. 

Mono Amplifier - Mono car amplifiers are single channel amps, well-suited for low-frequency applications. Mono car amplifiers are stable to 2-ohms so you can connect them safely to two 4-ohm woofers wired in parallel.


MOSFET (Metal Oxide Semiconductor Field Effect Transistor) - A type of large output transistor used in the final stages of many power amplifiers, and commonly found in most car amplifiers today. Mosfet transistors are most often discrete devices, used with smaller driver transistors and other devices, to convert a small signal to a large one. They are highly stable and efficient, compared to the bipolar types that preceded them.

Ohm - The measurement of electrical resistance and system impedance. It is a measure of the degree to which electrons are limited in both velocity and quantity in passing through a circuit. In Impedance measurements, this takes into account, the mechanical resistance inherent in the motion of transducers. The standard is usually 4 ohms for car audio. 

Parametric - A type of equalization that permits the center frequency, the filter shape, and the amplitude of each band to be varied. This gives you extremely precise control of the tonal balance in your vehicle. (More versitile than graphic equalizers)

Preamp Output - This is the first stage of amplification in which the amplitude of a very low-level audio signal is increased. The first stage of amplification in which the amplitude of a very low-level audio signal is increased.

RMS Power - The higher the RMS figure, the louder and cleaner your music sounds. The RMS rating is the maximum the amplifier can put out all day long without distorting. The RMS rating is very important.

Peak Power - The peak power rating tells you the maximum wattage a car amplifier can deliver as a brief burst The RMS rating is more important.

Signal-to-Noise Ratio - A measurement of noise level in a device compared to the level of the signal. Higher numbers signify a greater difference, which is better.

Speaker input Speaker inputs let you connect an amp to a receiver that lacks RCA preamp outputs. 

Total Harmonic Distortion (THD) - The THD is usually expressed in dB. the ratio of (a) the sum of the powers of all harmonic frequencies above the fundamental frequency to (b) the power of the fundamental frequency

Tri-Way Output - Car Amplifier setup that powers a pair of stereo speakers and one subwoofer simultaneously from the outputs of a single 2-channel amplifier.


----------

